# New Owner Of A 2004 28Bhs



## cbelarski (Feb 21, 2010)

We are the proud new owners of a 2004 Outback 28BHS. We are towing it with a 2007 F150, 5.4 liter, 3:73 rear end, primus brake controller and a Eazy Lift bent bar distribution hitch. So far we have only towed around town and a very short distance on the freeway, but the truck seems to handle the weight of the trailer just fine.

As a first time Outback (or any TT for that matter) owner I was hoping for any suggestions on towing, modifying, and any recall or general information on this trailer.

Thanks in advance for any information shared, it is appreciated!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome Chris B!

There will be others to chime in, but feel free to do some searches on the website. Just a sample of some of the things you'll find...

-- a list of items to outfit your trailer to make it "liveable"
-- a list of items to check to make sure everything is working properly
-- assistance on how to dial in your hitch
-- some of the best camping around
-- ideas for some mods to perform on your OB (by the way, this WILL happen and is time consuming)









The biggest thing is to have fun! Welcome to the site and don't be afraid to ask. You might not always like the answer (because it may cost you money) but you will always get good honest feedback.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Another 28BHS. Soon we will rule the world (providing the wife lets us)!

Reverie


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

From one 2004 28BHS to another, welcome to the forum and congratulations on your purchase. We have loved our 28BHS since we purchased it new in June of 2004. It was a great step up from the 21' camper that we had before as our family grew. Some of the modifications that we have done include reinforcing the way the bumper attaches to the frame so that we could add a bike rack back there, adding a hide a key box under the propane cover, installing a Quickie Flush to keep that black tank clean and deck plates for easy access to the shut offs on the propane tanks. Should you have any specific questions about the camper, please feel free to fire away!!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Enjoy your new to you TT.
crunchman


----------

